# [SOLVED] BSOD IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ntkrpamp?



## a15995 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have the exact same problem after updating to Vista SP1. Hope I can sit in on this one.

My problem arises when I turn on an external eSata drive in Windows. Windows won't boot if the drive is turned on at boot.

My files attached in hope of getting to the bottom of this problem.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ntkrpamp?*

Hi. . .

Ran the dump - 

Bugcheck = 0x0000000a (0x30854df5, 0x2, 0x0, 0x82285a75), probable cause NT - ntkrpamp.exe - the Microsoft NT Kernel module.

0xa = indicates that a Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory when it should not have.

Knowing that NT caused this BSOD is of no big help as the offending driver is hiding under NT.

My suggestion is to run the driver verifier. Bring up an *Elevated* command prompt - 
*START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe uptop under programs | Run as Administrator | type verifier & hit enter - the Verifier screen will appear | do the following:*

```
[b]
1. Select 2nd option - Create custom settings (for code developers)
2. Select 2nd option - Select individual settings from a full list.
3. Check the boxes
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking[/indent]
4. Select last option - Select driver names from a list 
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where Microsoft is not the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot


[/b]
```
The driver verifier will stress your system out and may cause its own BSOD w/ a 0x000000c4 bugcheck - which should contain the driver name causing problems. Should this happen, when the system re-boots, it may take you into into the recovery partition - perform a Windows System restore.

While the driver verifier is doing its thing, allow it to continue, but if you find the system to hard to handle, bring up the elevated command prompt again and type verifier /reset to shut it down, then re-boot.

I can't help w/ the eSata issue as I am on the software side of the fence.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

```
Opened log file 'A:\D\#Dumps\a15995_Vista_09-23-08\$99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\#Dumps\a15995_Vista_09-23-08\Mini092308-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*[url]http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/url]
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Kernel base = 0x8223e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82355c70
Debug session time: Tue Sep 23 11:32:34.412 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:20.520
Loading Kernel Symbols
.............................................................................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {30854df5, 2, 0, 82285a75}

Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CcUnmapVacbArray+15a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 30854df5, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 82285a75, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 82375868
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 82355420
 30854df5 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!CcUnmapVacbArray+15a
82285a75 66397708        cmp     word ptr [edi+8],si

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  8d4fcbb4 -- (.trap 0xffffffff8d4fcbb4)
.trap 0xffffffff8d4fcbb4
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=00000000 ebx=854d8920 ecx=854d8989 edx=00000000 esi=00000000 edi=30854ded
eip=82285a75 esp=8d4fcc28 ebp=8d4fcc58 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010246
nt!CcUnmapVacbArray+0x15a:
82285a75 66397708        cmp     word ptr [edi+8],si      ds:0023:30854df5=????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 82285a75 to 82298d84

STACK_TEXT:  
8d4fcbb4 82285a75 badb0d00 00000000 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2ac
8d4fcc58 8228bd81 00000000 8d4fcc00 854d8920 nt!CcUnmapVacbArray+0x15a
8d4fcc74 8228bc30 8d4fcc00 854d8d70 854d8964 nt!CcUnmapAndPurge+0x32
8d4fcca0 8227f1a8 00000001 854d8d70 82374128 nt!CcDeleteSharedCacheMap+0x107
8d4fccec 822787fe 854d8920 8d4fcd10 00000000 nt!CcWriteBehind+0x582
8d4fcd44 8227641d 84ba4368 00000000 89735d78 nt!CcWorkerThread+0x11e
8d4fcd7c 82413b18 84ba4368 f7237ae9 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
8d4fcdc0 8226ca3e 82276320 80000000 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!CcUnmapVacbArray+15a
82285a75 66397708        cmp     word ptr [edi+8],si

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!CcUnmapVacbArray+15a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrpamp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4812bd71

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!CcUnmapVacbArray+15a

BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!CcUnmapVacbArray+15a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=8bb48120 ebx=00000002 ecx=8233e1f8 edx=000000ec esi=8bb4813c edi=8d4fc828
eip=82298d84 esp=8d4fcb9c ebp=8d4fcbb4 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000206
nt!KiTrap0E+0x2ac:
82298d84 833d64cc368200  cmp     dword ptr [nt!KiFreezeFlag (8236cc64)],0 ds:0023:8236cc64=????????
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
8d4fcbb4 82285a75 badb0d00 00000000 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2ac (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ 8d4fcbb4)
8d4fcc58 8228bd81 00000000 8d4fcc00 854d8920 nt!CcUnmapVacbArray+0x15a
8d4fcc74 8228bc30 8d4fcc00 854d8d70 854d8964 nt!CcUnmapAndPurge+0x32
8d4fcca0 8227f1a8 00000001 854d8d70 82374128 nt!CcDeleteSharedCacheMap+0x107
8d4fccec 822787fe 854d8920 8d4fcd10 00000000 nt!CcWriteBehind+0x582
8d4fcd44 8227641d 84ba4368 00000000 89735d78 nt!CcWorkerThread+0x11e
8d4fcd7c 82413b18 84ba4368 f7237ae9 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
8d4fcdc0 8226ca3e 82276320 80000000 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16
start    end        module name
80600000 8060f000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
8060f000 80617000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:53 2008 (4791A769)
80617000 80677000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:29:43 2008 (4791A6E7)
80677000 80688000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:21 2008 (4791A749)
80688000 80690000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
80690000 806d1000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:01 2008 (47918A61)
806d1000 807b1000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:00:56 2008 (47BE5708)
807b1000 807f7000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:32:48 2008 (47918B80)
8220b000 8223e000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8223e000 825f7000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sat Apr 26 01:28:17 2008 (4812BD71)
8a607000 8a683000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
8a683000 8a690000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8a690000 8a78e000   sptd     sptd.sys     Fri Nov 23 16:40:53 2007 (474748E5)
8a78e000 8a797000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
8a797000 8a7bd000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:44 2008 (47918F78)
8a7bd000 8a7c5000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
8a7c5000 8a7ec000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:32:57 2008 (47918B89)
8a7ec000 8a7fb000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:54 2008 (47918F82)
8a80d000 8a857000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:00 2008 (47918F88)
8a857000 8a85e000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:35 2006 (4549B197)
8a85e000 8a86c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8a86c000 8a870300   hotcore3 hotcore3.sys Wed Feb 13 19:25:24 2008 (47B38A74)
8a871000 8a881000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
8a881000 8a922000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Fri Sep 28 14:17:27 2007 (46FD4537)
8a922000 8a9e9000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Mon Jun 02 21:03:35 2008 (48449867)
8a9e9000 8a9f1000   atapi    atapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8aa0a000 8aa28000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8aa28000 8aa44a00   viamraid viamraid.sys Tue Jan 22 01:02:24 2008 (479586F0)
8aa45000 8aa66000   vsmraid  vsmraid.sys  Wed May 30 17:15:38 2007 (465DE97A)
8aa66000 8aaa7000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:49 2008 (47918F7D)
8aaa7000 8aad9000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:10 2008 (47918A6A)
8aad9000 8aae9000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
8aae9000 8aaf1de0   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Wed Jun 20 18:26:00 2007 (4679A978)
8aaf2000 8ab63000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:41:20 2008 (47918D80)
8ab63000 8ab91000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:44 2008 (47918FB4)
8ab91000 8abb4000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:32 2008 (47919110)
8abb4000 8abc9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:43 2008 (4791911B)
8abc9000 8abd9000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:06 2008 (47919222)
8abd9000 8abe4000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8abe4000 8abef000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8ac03000 8ad0e000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:51 2008 (479190E7)
8ad0e000 8ad39000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:48:15 2008 (47918F1F)
8ad39000 8ad73000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:56:19 2008 (47919103)
8ad73000 8adab000   e1e6032  e1e6032.sys  Thu Aug 30 14:41:29 2007 (46D70F59)
8adab000 8ade9000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:23 2008 (47919053)
8ade9000 8adfd000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8ae04000 8aeeb000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:00:17 2008 (4812C4F1)
8aeeb000 8af06000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:44 2008 (479190E0)
8af06000 8afcd000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Mon Jun 02 21:03:35 2008 (48449867)
8afcd000 8afdc000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:21 2008 (47919051)
8afdc000 8afee000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:18:41 2007 (474CA5D1)
8afee000 8affd000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8b006000 8b115000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:54 2008 (47918A96)
8b115000 8b14e000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:10 2008 (47918F92)
8b14e000 8b156000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
8b156000 8b165000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
8b165000 8b18c000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:50:47 2008 (47918FB7)
8b18c000 8b19d000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:49:47 2008 (47918F7B)
8b19d000 8b1be000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:36 2008 (47918F70)
8b1be000 8b1c7000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8b1d4000 8b1df000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8b1df000 8b1e8000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8b1e8000 8b1f7000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8f004000 8f117b80   HCW85BDA HCW85BDA.sys Mon Oct 01 09:21:06 2007 (4700F442)
8f118000 8f11b000   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:30 2008 (4791905A)
8f11b000 8f145000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 00:49:21 2008 (47918F61)
8f145000 8f15d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:50 2008 (47918F7E)
8f15d000 8f16c200   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:33 2008 (4791905D)
8f16d000 8f17a080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:27 2008 (47919057)
8f17b000 8f1c5000   a5zhkis3 a5zhkis3.SYS Sat Nov 18 03:32:12 2006 (455EC50C)
8f1c5000 8f1d0000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8f1d0000 8f1d8000   serscan  serscan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:14:10 2008 (47919532)
8f1d8000 8f1e3000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8f1e3000 8f1fa000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8f1fa000 8f1fe880   hamachi  hamachi.sys  Wed Aug 15 19:05:00 2007 (46C3869C)
8f405000 8fb3e5c0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Mon Aug 27 22:37:16 2007 (46D38A5C)
8fb3f000 8fbde000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:01:19 2008 (4893B1DF)
8fbde000 8fbeb000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 00:35:29 2008 (47918C21)
8fbeb000 8fbf6000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8fe06000 8fe41e00   c2scsi   c2scsi.sys   Thu Jan 25 06:57:42 2007 (45B89B36)
8fe42000 8fe43380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8fe44000 8fe52000   circlass circlass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:24 2008 (47919054)
8fe52000 8fe5c000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8fe5c000 8fe5f180   WmBEnum  WmBEnum.sys  Thu Sep 13 23:28:58 2007 (46E9FFFA)
8fe60000 8fe6af80   WmXlCore WmXlCore.sys Thu Sep 13 23:28:50 2007 (46E9FFF2)
8fe6b000 8fe71200   UimBus   UimBus.sys   Wed Feb 13 19:27:11 2008 (47B38ADF)
8fe72000 8fe8f6c0   Uim_IM   Uim_IM.sys   Wed Feb 13 19:27:15 2008 (47B38AE3)
8fe90000 8fe91600   UimFIO   UimFIO.SYS   Wed Feb 13 19:27:11 2008 (47B38ADF)
8fe92000 8fe9f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8fe9f000 8fed3000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8fed3000 8fee4000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8feef000 8ff1c000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8ff1c000 8ff41000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8ff41000 8ff8a000   SRTSP    SRTSP.SYS    Wed Nov 21 18:15:15 2007 (4744BC03)
8ff8a000 8ffd2000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:57:00 2008 (4791912C)
8ffd2000 8ffe8000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:21:42 2008 (47F6D426)
8ffe8000 8fff6000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
90400000 905f2940   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Tue Jan 15 06:18:36 2008 (478C968C)
9100b000 910dea20   NAVEX15  NAVEX15.SYS  Thu Aug 14 23:10:42 2008 (48A4F3B2)
910df000 910f31e0   NAVENG   NAVENG.SYS   Fri Aug 15 00:00:26 2008 (48A4FF5A)
910f4000 91106000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:22 2008 (47919052)
91106000 91107700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
91108000 91111000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
91111000 91121000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
91121000 91127380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
91128000 9113f000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
9113f000 91146000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Feb 29 05:08:08 2008 (47C7D988)
91146000 9114f000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
9114f000 91157900   LVUSBSta LVUSBSta.sys Sat Jul 26 10:59:36 2008 (488B3BD8)
91158000 91185200   SYMTDI   SYMTDI.SYS   Wed Mar 05 17:21:55 2008 (47CF1D03)
91186000 911a8000   SYMFW    SYMFW.SYS    Wed Mar 05 17:24:05 2008 (47CF1D85)
911a8000 911b0200   SYMIDS   SYMIDS.SYS   Wed Mar 05 17:24:43 2008 (47CF1DAB)
911b1000 911c5000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:27 2008 (479190CF)
911c5000 911f7000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:33 2008 (479190D5)
91607000 9161a000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
9161a000 91683000   SPBBCDrv SPBBCDrv.sys Sat Apr 14 05:31:24 2007 (46209F6C)
91683000 916bf000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:28:34 2008 (47918A82)
916bf000 916c9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
916c9000 9170f000   IDSvix86 IDSvix86.sys Wed Sep 03 16:42:10 2008 (48BEF6A2)
9170f000 9176d000   eeCtrl   eeCtrl.sys   Thu Aug 28 13:06:09 2008 (48B6DB01)
9176d000 91789000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Thu Aug 28 13:06:09 2008 (48B6DB01)
91789000 917a0000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
917a0000 917a8000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
917a8000 917af600   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Feb 29 05:08:12 2008 (47C7D98C)
917b0000 917b5b00   WmFilter WmFilter.sys Thu Sep 13 23:28:55 2007 (46E9FFF7)
917b6000 917cc000   usbcir   usbcir.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:25 2008 (47919055)
917cc000 917d7000   hidir    hidir.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:18 2008 (4791904E)
917d7000 917e4000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
917e4000 917ee000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
917ee000 917fd000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
95a00000 95a01800   SYMDNS   SYMDNS.SYS   Wed Mar 05 17:22:00 2008 (47CF1D08)
95a03000 95e72b80   lvuvc    lvuvc.sys    Sat Jul 26 11:05:40 2008 (488B3D44)
95e73000 95e7c080   SRTSPX   SRTSPX.SYS   Wed Nov 21 18:17:28 2007 (4744BC88)
95e7d000 95e8b980   lvselsus lvselsus.sys Sat Jul 26 11:04:48 2008 (488B3D10)
95e8c000 95e95000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
95e95000 95ea6d80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:22 2008 (47919052)
95ea7000 95eae000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
95eae000 95f45a80   lvrs     lvrs.sys     Sat Jul 26 11:05:18 2008 (488B3D2E)
95f46000 95f4d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
95f4d000 95f58000   SYMNDISV SYMNDISV.SYS Wed Mar 05 17:33:13 2008 (47CF1FA9)
95f60000 95f6c000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
95f6c000 95f8d000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
95f8d000 95f95000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
95f95000 95f9d000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
95f9d000 95fa8000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
95fa8000 95fb6000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:09 2008 (47918A69)
95fb6000 95fbf000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
95fbf000 95fd5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:58 2008 (479190EE)
95fd5000 95ffa000   SYMEVENT SYMEVENT.SYS Wed May 28 20:31:56 2008 (483DF97C)
95ffa000 95fff200   SYMREDRV SYMREDRV.SYS Wed Mar 05 17:25:00 2008 (47CF1DBC)
9c6d0000 9c8d1000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
9c8f0000 9c8f9000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
9c910000 9c91e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
a180a000 a1825000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
a182d000 a18dc000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:33:02 2007 (467B18BE)
a18dc000 a18ec000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
a18ec000 a1916000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 22:07:27 2008 (4832325F)
a1916000 a1920000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
a1920000 a1933000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
a1933000 a199e000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
a199e000 a19bb000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:29:11 2008 (47918AA7)
a19bb000 a19c7000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Apr 28 21:42:21 2008 (48167CFD)
a6200000 a623a000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Apr 28 21:42:22 2008 (48167CFE)
a623a000 a6253000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
a6253000 a6268000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
a6268000 a6288000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:44 2008 (47918A8C)
a6288000 a6299000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:39 2008 (47919063)
a6299000 a62b8000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:33 2008 (47918A81)
a62b8000 a62c2000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:38 2008 (47919062)
a62c2000 a62fb000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu May 08 15:21:54 2008 (482352D2)
a62fb000 a6315000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:44 2008 (47919068)
a6315000 a632d000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:35 2008 (47918A83)
a632d000 a633b000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:38 2008 (47919062)
a633b000 a6362000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:29:14 2008 (47918AAA)
a6362000 a636f000   modem    modem.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:57:16 2008 (4791913C)
a636f000 a63bb000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:29:25 2008 (47918AB5)
a63bb000 a63c7000   hidbth   hidbth.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:37 2008 (47919061)
a63c7000 a63c8f80   WmVirHid WmVirHid.sys Thu Sep 13 23:28:46 2007 (46E9FFEE)
a63c9000 a63ca580   MSPQM    MSPQM.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:18 2008 (47918F5E)
b7c03000 b7ce1000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
b7ce1000 b7ceb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
b7ceb000 b7cf7000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:07 2008 (479190F7)
b7cf7000 b7d0b580   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:04 2008 (47919040)
b7d0c000 b7d1e000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:49 2008 (47919031)
b7d1e000 b7d34000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
b7d34000 b7d3f000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
b7d3f000 b7d4b000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:15 2008 (4791922B)
b7d4b000 b7d7e000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:01:16 2008 (4791922C)
b7d7e000 b7d82a00   LVPr2Mon LVPr2Mon.sys Sat Jul 26 11:00:37 2008 (488B3C15)
b7d83000 b7d8a400   nvoclock nvoclock.sys Tue Sep 04 22:26:31 2007 (46DE13D7)

Unloaded modules:
a1825000 a182d000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b1c7000 8b1d4000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8af06000 8afcd000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
95f4d000 95f60000   i8042prt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8feed000 8feef000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8fee4000 8feed000   LVUSBSta.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f1ce000 8f1d0000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f1c5000 8f1ce000   LVUSBSta.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f400000 8f402000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8fbf6000 8fbff000   LVUSBSta.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Closing open log file A:\D\#Dumps\a15995_Vista_09-23-08\$99-dbug.txt

.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
.
```


----------



## a15995 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: BSOD IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ntkrpamp?*

OK, thanks for the reply. I will try what you described.

The reason for mentioning the eSata drive was that the problem only appears when the drive is turned on. I guess this indicates that the problem lies in the DeLock (controller) driver...

Anyway, thanks,

/Søren


----------



## a15995 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: BSOD IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ntkrpamp?*

OK, I did what you wrote but the system just reboots and nothing happens (besides taking forever to boot into Windows).

Can I see a report somewhere of what happened during boot - does the Verifier produce a dump?

Thanks,
Søren


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ntkrpamp?*

Hi. . .

The verifier only produces a dump if it BSODs.

You can query it - bring up the elevated command prompt again and type -

verifier /query

I am unseure as to what it will tell you - I have always processed the dumps after the fact.

You can also check the Event Viewer - Custom logs/admin

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## a15995 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: BSOD IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ntkrpamp?*

Just wanted to let you know that my BSOD issue is history. I replaced the 8600GT card and the PSU. I now have a 9800GT and a 500 Watts PSU.

I guess it was a hardware issue (GPU and/or low-power issue) since the GPU is notoriusly known as faulty and the PSU was only 300 Watts for a fully loaded desktop system.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ntkrpamp?*

Hi - 

Glad you found the problem. Thanks for posting back and letting me know of the outcome.

JC

.


----------

